# Kasrkin. What are they???



## Bmwrocks2 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hello this may be a bit of a noob question but what is a Kasrkin. I was looking through the codex and could not find any squad call a Kasrkin squad. So are they just used as super cool looking veterans or something?

Although I may have just missed something but please to tell me what they are.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

They are Storm Troopers that originated from the Eye of Terror campaign.

They are just used as different looking Storm Troopers.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

They can and are also used as cool looking Veterans as you say. So long as every Vet in your list is a Kasrkin mini you'll be fine....saves any disputes that way.

They also make for great IST's in a DH or WH list as well.

Other than that post #2 has it correct.


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

Bloody awesome looking models, that's what :grin:

But as far as I know they have no special rules that differentiate them from normal Stormtroopers. They're just Cadians Stormies or Vets


----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

Concrete Hero said:


> Bloody awesome looking models, that's what :grin:


Damn straight. Can't wait to paint mine up Urban-style. :mrgreen:


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Rules wise they're just Storm Troopers. 

Fluff wise though they're rather different- whilst Storm Troopers are generally orphans of high ranking Imperial Military raised and trained by the Scholam Progenium (Ithink thats the spelling), Kasrkin are Cadian's trained and outfitted to the same standard as Storm Troopers but differ in that they're very, very rarely sent to augment non-Cadian regiments.

(The concept for them was introduced in the Eye of Terror mini-dex)


----------



## Carnivore (Aug 4, 2009)

Fluff-wise, as said Baron Spikey, and quoting the "Eye of Terror" mini-dex P37 (more or less for I have it in french):
Kasrkin are Cadia's elite soldiers. They come from hanpicked cadets while still at the academy before getting a special training even harsher than the one Imperial Storm Troopers endure. They're tasked with protecting Cadia, which give them a sense of duty as impressing as it's daunting.


----------



## Calamari (Feb 13, 2009)

Also...

Stormtroopers are usualy mocked by the regular Guardsman because because they are fancy and all that rubbish. Kasrkin are sent to the forefront of the army were they inspire the men and all that rubbish.

Also I heard somewhere that Kasrkin get cybernetic upgrades n such.


----------



## Bmwrocks2 (Sep 20, 2009)

Ok cool so they can just be used as cooler looking vets or storm troopers. And they are fluff-wise different. So I can use them aslong as they are all Kasrkin and not half and half.

Thanks for help!


----------



## Carnivore (Aug 4, 2009)

Calamari said:


> Also I heard somewhere that Kasrkin get cybernetic upgrades n such.


Hmmm, could you be more precise?


----------



## Calamari (Feb 13, 2009)

It was either in the old IG codex or the EOT. They were given low level implants to boost speed and strength, obviously not to Astartes levels. Either way I have no proof or anything to reference so I could have just imagined that.

EDIT: Good old 40k wikia



> Kasrkin are part of the Imperial Guard Structure and are dedicated to the security of Cadia. Their name comes from the title of the cities of Cadia, which are "Kasrs". They are the elite of the Cadian military and are picked up while still serving as Whiteshields in the Cadian Army. Their training is more than a match for that provided to Stormtroopers (they are the Cadian equivalent) and they are utterly dedicated to the preservation of Cadia, whereas Storm Troopers are indoctrinated to the defense of the entire Imperium.
> 
> They are highly trained in the use numerous weapons, and their Hellguns are much more powerful versions of the normal Lasgun used by regular Guardsmen. They wear Carapace Armor, which deflects and absorbs incoming projectiles far better than standard Guardsmen armor. They are also given minor biological modifications to allow them to move quickly despite their heavier gear. They have an ethos of duty and honour and a devotion to duty that is impressive for members of the Imperial Guard. Whereas the standard Storm Trooper is looked down upon by Imperial Guardsmen, the standard Kasrkin is looked upon with favour. They are the ultimate warrior to fight against the forces of Chaos, and they lead the charge in the defense of Cadia. To be a Kasrkin is to hold a position of honour, and all Cadians recognize this.
> 
> Retrieved from "http://warhammer40k.wikia.com/wiki/Kasrkin"


Especialy for Carnivore:


> They are also given minor biological modifications to allow them to move quickly despite their heavier gear


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

The Kasrkin are the elite stormtroopers of Cadia (as their cities are called Kasr).
They ALL at some time or other, serve a term in the "interior guard", where they form part of the local inquisition forces (as Inquisition Storm Troops). 

Ruleswise, as noted, they (the models) are just storm troopers or veterans in carapace armour. Not specifically 'cadian only'.


----------



## Carnivore (Aug 4, 2009)

chromedog said:


> The Kasrkin are the elite stormtroopers of Cadia (as their cities are called Kasr).
> They ALL at some time or other, serve a term in the "interior guard", where they form part of the local inquisition forces (as Inquisition Storm Troops).
> 
> Ruleswise, as noted, they (the models) are just storm troopers or veterans in carapace armour. Not specifically 'cadian only'.


Hell, where did you read the Inquisition part? :shok:


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Carnivore said:


> Hell, where did you read the Inquisition part? :shok:


I believe it was from one of the Eisenhorn books- He goes to Cadia, meets with the local Inquisitorial representative, and she give him a squad of Kasrkins to keep an eye on him/ take out the cultists.

EDIT: Yep, came from the book _Malleus _when Eisenhorn meets with an "Inquisitor General Neve" when he was hunting Cherubael and Quixos...


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

They actually take part in one of the Eisenhorn BL books and are mentioned briefly in the =I= rulebook (iirc maybe only a throwaway line).


----------



## Carnivore (Aug 4, 2009)

Deneris said:


> I believe it was from one of the Eisenhorn books- He goes to Cadia, meets with the local Inquisitorial representative, and she give him a squad of Kasrkins to keep an eye on him/ take out the cultists.
> 
> EDIT: Yep, came from the book _Malleus _when Eisenhorn meets with an "Inquisitor General Neve" when he was hunting Cherubael and Quixos...


Thanks a lot! Haven't read 'em in a loooong time... :laugh:


----------

